# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Cần giúp sửa lỗi truy vấn dữ liệu từ database (PHP)

## thuytrang128

*Em đang làm project kỳ 1 bên aptech hà nội.
Code trang login của e như thế này:


```

<style type="text/css"><!--.style1 { "Bạn đã đăng nhập!" 


```



```

[COLOR=#007700]);    else        {[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]?>[/COLOR]<form action=home.php?go=XuLy_Login method=post>  <p align="center" >Đăng nhập </p>  <p align="center">Username:</p>  <p align="center">     <input type=text name=username size=25 />   Password:</p>  <p align="center">    <input type=password name=password size=25 />  </p>  <p align="center">     <input type=submit name=ok value="Đăng nhập" />       <label>      <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Reset" />      </label>  </p></form>[COLOR=#0000BB]<? [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]?>[/COLOR]

```

Còn trang xử lý login như thế này:


```

[COLOR=#000000]<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"><html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"><head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" /><title>Untitled Document</title></head><body><?php[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]require ([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"KetNoiCSDL.php"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$username[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_POST[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'username'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$password [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]md5[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_POST[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'password'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]]); [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$sql[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"SELECT * FROM Customer WHERE CustUser='"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$username[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"' and CustPass='"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$password[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"'"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$result[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]mysql_query[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$sql[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);echo ([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$result[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$count[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]mysql_num_rows[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$result[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);if([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$count[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]==[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]){[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]session_start[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]();[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_SESSION[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'flaglogin'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]] = [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$row[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'CustUser'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]];[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]header[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"location:home.php?go=login_success"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);}else {echo [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"Wrong user or password"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];}[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]?>[/COLOR]</body>

```

Rõ ràng trong KetNoiCSDL.php của em đúng tên db, đúng tài khoản đăng nhập, chọn đúng db luôn (Code trang đăng ký chạy bt) mà ko hiểu sao khi click login nó hiện lỗi:


```
Resource id #9
Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at C:\AppServ\www\home.php:11) in C:\AppServ\www\Include\XuLy_Login.php on line 21

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at C:\AppServ\www\home.php:11) in C:\AppServ\www\Include\XuLy_Login.php on line 23
```

Cái resource id #9 đầu tiên đấy là kết quả của câu lệnh echo ("$result");
~> sao nó ko ra tên thành viên mà lại ra resource id #9 nhỉ???
Ai giúp em với.... t6 tuần sau em bảo vệ đồ án mà chưa đâu vào đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](*

----------


## petty

chào bạn,
Tôi nghĩ bạn có thể fix cái lỗi đó rất đơn giản như thế này:

Trong trang xử lý login, bạn hãy move *session_start();* *lên dòng đầu tiên của trang đó.**
*

----------

